# Our new Pontiled "DD" Kenneddy Soda



## stinger haut (Nov 4, 2006)

We just added this really nice "DD" Kenneddy soda to our collection. It has almost all its iron on the pontil, nice porter style top, great bold embossing, and a nice orange peel effect on the shoulders down. Its the best Kenneddy that we've owned.
 The first picture shows the whole bottle and the second the top.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is a shot of the top.
 Stinger


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 4, 2006)

Stinger
 Jealous here.  Excellent bottle.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 4, 2006)

one day ill be able to afford stuff like that    very nice bottle   would like to dig one of those things


----------



## capsoda (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Pono, Very nice addition. Great color and real crude.


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Pono

  That is one cool looking bottle. Too bad there is no Big Island bottle that comes close to looking beautiful like that bottle of yours.


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 5, 2006)

Howist Madpaddla, Spencer, Warren, Rick,
 Thanks to all your nice comments guys. My wife and I were lucky to have had the chance to pick up this one. My good friend in Pittsburgh, who has a huge Pittsburgh collection, floored me me when he told me that this bottle was better than the one he has.
 Spencer, just keep looking, bottles are found in the strangest places and ways.
 Eh Bruddah Ricky, eh got em dakine in da islands, mo betta. We gotta stay find dem dakine in da Hilo fo reel.
 Madpaddla, please, show me one of your favorites
 Waren, your always the best (Dakine).
 Pono


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 5, 2006)

Pono that is a very clean one I think tose inverted blobs are great. I have 2 Pittsburg pontiled porters do you have any idea of age or value.
             Craig


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 5, 2006)

I guess I know what this went to now. well narrowed down anyway


----------



## capsoda (Nov 5, 2006)

WoW Zane, How much for the rare bick lighter.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Craigc90,
 Hey, nice Pittsburgh porters. 
 First of all, I want to tell (if you already don't know) bottles prices for most types are down right now. Sodas and mineral waters have (in general) taken a nose dive.
 The double "D" Kenneddy cleaned and mint or near mint on ebay would bring probably $200.00 to around $260.00 (but you never know with an auction, could be more $).  More at an auction house like GlassWorks, Heckler, etc.
 Is the Buffum's porter pontiled? Cleaned and mint or near mint, pontiled probably around $150.00 to $250.00 on ebay, more at an auction house as those mentioned above.
 I will double check with a friend in Pittsburgh on the Buffums. He has a huge one of a kind Pittsburgh bottle collection. If the price is a lot different than what I have quoted, I'll posted it here for you.
 Are you intrested in selling or trading either of your bottles? If you look under the Buy,Sell or Trade column in this forum, I have listed some of my bottles that I want to trade for what you have posted here. I have a lot more bottles to sell or trade than what is listed here.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 5, 2006)

Warren,
 Only you would inquire about the lighter (and probably sell it for more).
 I found a coke in one of my many bottle boxes. The shape is good looking to me. That probably means its worth about a buck.
 Can I shoot it and have you look at it. Please, tell me if its a $1.00 coke.
 Pono


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 5, 2006)

I sent you an e-mail


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 6, 2006)

I replied to your email. Pono


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 6, 2006)

Tag your it


----------

